# 15% OFF this weekend use code - TT



## Prestige car care shop

This weekend scoop up a fat 15% OFF everything in our store. 

Use the code *TT*

Offer ends Sunday 10pm

Have a cracking weekend ahead guys & gals 

www.prestigecarcareshop.com


----------

